# Invention Fabricator Needed



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

So I've got this idea that I want to patent and invent, I personally think it has great potential in the boating industry. However I don't have the skillset nor tools to build a prototype.
It will have some moving parts, and I want it to be light weight. I would like to use a strong aluminum or other material, suggestions will be welcomed. 
I would like for somebody to meet me in person somewhere in the Navarre area sooner than later.
Right now I am just looking for a prototype, eventually I will be looking for a partner and investors.
If you are interested in helping with the prototype send me a private message with your skillset and experience level and we can discuss a meeting location and time.
I look forward to getting rich with somebody in the future!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Pm on the way


----------

